# Tacometro en moto de dos tiempos



## elaerico (May 23, 2008)

Hola, quería preguntarles si alguien conoce la forma de hacer un tacometro para una moto de 2 tiempos, que digamos llegue hasta las 20 000 rpm, ya que ví el que se hace con el 2917, pero el maximo de rpm segun leí son 9999rpm. Alguien sabe como se podría hacer? 
Y otra pregunta, alguien sabe como se podría poner un PIC16F84 en una moto? Segun escuché no se puede por el ruido de la chispa. Habra forma de eliminar este ruido? Habrá problema en ponerlo en una moto con CDI?
Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

claro que se puede hacer un tacometro para tu moto, podrias utilizar dos integrados LM3914 o 3915 o 3916, los cuales en cascada t dan 20 led's los cuales puedes regular en 1000 rpm cada uno y listo.
la cuestion de la chispa no sabria responderte.

t dejo el esquema de como hacer el conversor de la chispa de los platinos a pulsos para el tacometro.

debes reemplazar el vumetro analogico por los integrados lm3915


----------



## elaerico (May 25, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias, pero lo que yo estaba buscando era como hacer para medir las rpm de la moto, si me decis como hacer, te lo agradecería.
Donde dice platinos vehiculo vendría a ser el secundario de la bobina, cierto? Y en el caso de tener CDI?
Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

la verdad es que de la mecanica de las motos no entiendo mucho a pesar de tener una y siempre estar jodiendo ahi. los platinos se encuentran solo para alternar la tension continua de la bateria, para que la bobina pueda amplificar esos pulsos y enviarlos a la bujía.

teniendo en cuenta un motor de 4 tiempos por cada chispazo o pulso hay un giro del motor. pues 1) admision de combustible y comburente
2) compresion de los mismos
3) ignicion de combustible y comburente (chispazo)
4) emision de gases.

pero en los de dos tiempos no se el funcionamiento, creo que cada vuelta del motor requiere 2 chispazos, ya que tiene uno de ignicion y el otro de balanceo o algo asi.

voy a estudiarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## elaerico (May 30, 2008)

Sí,perfecto, y no, da un chispazo por vuelta. Ya hice la placa del tacometro con el miliamperimetro, y quiero probar si funciona. Alguien me dice como puedo hacer? Como hago para calibrarlo y probar? Lo tengo conectado a una fuente de 12V. Gracias


----------



## GustyArte (May 30, 2008)

Hola!, viste este post? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/

Saludos


----------



## elaerico (May 30, 2008)

Sí, lo ví. Lamentablemente ese circuito puede medir hasta 9999 rpm, y mi moto puede llegar a las 16 000, asi que no creo que me sirva, y yo quiero poder medir las rpm, no solo ver una escalita de leds. 
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

Si quieres medirlas no hay nada como un vumetro analogico. calibrado como corresponde el mismo manejado por el 555, a mayor intensidad en su entrada, mayor sera la lectura, solo debes calibrarlo...
por ejemplo, si sabes que en reposo o ralentí tu moto esta en 1500 rpm, lo conectas y ajustas el preset hasta leer 1500 rpm. luego aceleras y calculas aproximadamente si esta correcto.

t comento que las rpm aumentan en forma lineal, asi q tu lectura debe ser tambien lineal.
la aceleracion es exponencial.
la velocidad es lineal.

saludos.


----------



## elaerico (Sep 9, 2008)

El tema es que no tengo idea de cuantas rpm tira mi moto, la idea sería calibrarlo con alguna frecuencia que sepamos que es fija. Me dijeron que con un transformador, pero no entiendo la idea.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 10, 2008)

Si queres usar el 2917 lo que podes hacer es usar un FF tipo t para dividir las rpm por 2, ahora ya que estoy... como puedo hacer un convertidor de frecuencia a tension con componentes mas comunes y faciles de conseguir? Aca no tienen el 2917.

Estaba pensando en reemplazar el vu del circuito por una resistencia y de ahi usar un operacional para llegar a la tension que necesito.


----------



## elaerico (Sep 14, 2008)

Hola. Acá te paso el circuito del amigo mnicolau, del conversor frecuencia tension con un transistor, esta bueno, yo probe el tacómetro entero ese y anda, pero por mis escasos conocimientos no puedo transformar ese PCB en un esquemático todavia, asi que si alguien me da una manito, estaría agradecido.


----------



## bydho (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola Estuve buscando mucha informacion por la web sobre este tema.soy un interesado mas. por lo general los tacometros originales que tienen las motos 2 tiempos pueden tener como maximo 10000 rpm por lo que un motor preparado que llegue a 18000 rpm no entaria dentro de esos parametros por lo que creo que terminarian arruinando los tacometros.
En internet hay algunos que son para Kartings pero cuestan $380 en argentina u$s 90 masomenos lo que me parece mucha plata como para ponerselo a un ciclomotor como el que tengo yo,o a otra moto mas grande en la que tambien podria utilizarlo,esa plata puedo invertirla en buenos repuestos.Queria aclararles los motores dos tiempos generan una chispa de bujia por vuelta de cigueñal y un motor 4t genera 1 chispa por cada dos vueltas de cigueñal, esta es una de las razones por la que no funcionan los tacometros de una moto 4t en una de 2t,
6000 rpm----4t------6000 vueltas de cigueñal------------3000 chispas
6000 rpm----2t------6000 vueltas de cigueñal------------6000 chispas
si un tacometro 4t detectaria 6000 chispas serian 12000 rpm o 12000 vueltas de cigueñal
vamos a decir que un tacometro para una moto 4t como maximo pueden tenet tambien 12000 rpm lo que tampoco nos sirve.
Bueno no pretendo cansarlos con esto lo que necesitariamos saber es si hay alguna manera de reproducir la chispas que produce la bujia x1000 para trasladarlas a un sistema de leds digital como el de este aviso (http://rosario.olx.com.ar/karting-tacometro-cuenta-vueltas-racing-rpm-sendec-fsa-600-y-oppama-pet-2100-iid-90286257)o con aguja el clasico!!!. espero puedan ayudarnos les agradesco mucho su interes...
Saludos


----------



## negrito-uox (Ago 7, 2010)

hola hermano fierrero deberias tomar la señal como un giro de volante magnetico. imagino un rotor interno. porque con eso de que tira una chispa o dos la verda es un kilombo aveces lo hace aveces no. deberia fabricar un captor tipo efeccto hall o mejor tipo optico.  otra cosa si la moto tira 16 latigazos por minuto. no creo que regule a 1500. cualkier cosa avisame. si es con lo de la 2 chispas me parece que la segunda es reciproca pero algun cdi de 2t se la comen y precargan el cap. para tirar el chispaso en la chispa efectiva


----------



## anerox97 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y no se si hare bien la pregunta. 
Me gustaria saber el esquema (una imagen) de un tacómetro digital para una moto 2 tiempos monocilindrica, dicho tacometro se conectaria a los impulsos que llegan a la bujia. Os enumero lo que quiero ya que no me explico muy bien 

1- tacometro digital para moto 2tiempos monocilindrica
2- me gustaria que se conectase a los impulsos que llegan a la bujia
3- que no ocupe mucho (no es importante) y que sea fiable
4- que las marque en una pantalla que se pueda hacer con los dispositivos led de numeros 

MUCHAS GRACIAS UN SALUDO ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2014)

Te fijaste por aqui ? :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-1999/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/


----------

